
Show HN: Sales pitching made dead simple - aniruddh123
http://salespatron.com/
======
aniruddh123
Quick demo video of the product in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTSBs6PUvik](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTSBs6PUvik)

Problem we're trying to solve: Salespeople have no insight into how their
clients engage with their critical sales documents once these are emailed + no
good way to manage and report all the pitching for sales managers

Our pitchdeck:

[https://app.salespatron.com/#share/339e4477-7372-4817-ad74-1...](https://app.salespatron.com/#share/339e4477-7372-4817-ad74-129a488c4426)

A little but very intriguing story that inspired us to build this:

blog.salespatron.com/2015/07/04/how-a-coffee-maker-unintentionally-
launched-a-100bn-industry-and-why-we-exist/

